# It may still snow afterall



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

we got our winter weather advisory for the chicagoland area for Friday evening they say 4-8 but we will see, the other advisory says 1-3 .Come on SNOW payup payup payup 



Don't put your plows on till it snows ,hate to scare it away !!!


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Bring it on!!! Lets hope it sticks to the warm ground.


----------



## The Snow Pros (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't jinx us now..... Gotta use Reverse Physocology guys..... .....
(kinda like) I hope it's gonna be warm and sunny tomorrow, sure could use another nice day. 


  ( Hahaha....Lets see if that works.)


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm going out to all of my accounts tonight and spreading ICE CUBES!!! Need to cool the asphalt off a little!:salute: :salute:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would kill people if it guaranteed snow. Yes, I know, I am not making a whole lot of sense, but that is due to my lack of SNOW!!! :realmad: :angry:


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Antnee77 said:


> I would kill people if it guaranteed snow. Yes, I know, I am not making a whole lot of sense, but that is due to my lack of SNOW!!! :realmad: :angry:


*Hey Antnee, I you sure your not sniffing Snow!!!! LOL *


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Snow Picasso said:


> *Hey Antnee, I you sure your not sniffing Snow!!!! LOL *


lol! I couldn't possibly without money from snowplowing! j/k


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*not till february*

our local forecaster basically said maybe 2nd week of February but don't hold your breath.:realmad:


----------



## DAMSLandscaping (Aug 1, 2005)

Snow? Whats That?


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

I Have Heard Its White Stuff That Falls From The Sky ,but Im Not 100% Sure .......


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

I took the plow off my truck. It is 25 miles away. I also took the salter off it is 45 miles away. I took the tires off they are 30 miles away. So it may very well snow. I will let you know if it works and it snows.


----------

